
Install OpenWRT (or Pine Apple ) on Low Cost WiFi Router - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/install-openwrt-or-pine-apple-on-low-cost-wifi-router-67cbd26a1a15#.wwi3irlfx
======
infosecrf
You can do the exact same thing a pineapple does with a laptop and USB WiFi
dongle. Start reading up on how to set up your own evil twin WAP, check Wifi
Mana software.

